# Is it red or crossed?



## Beasty (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi folks!
I'm new here but had a tegu before (Chacoan from Bert) and just got another. This time I went red...I think. Actually I think it may be a B&W x Red. I'm working on getting some pix here for ya to help me figure. I called the original supplier it came from and left a message as to info on the lineage just a half hour ago so we'll see if he knows anything. In the mean time you look and see.






















My cell only takes good shots in JUST the right light so sorry bout the crappy pix. What'd ya think?


----------



## VARNYARD (Sep 10, 2008)

It looks like a red to me, and maybe a female, but is a bit young to tell yet.


----------



## Beasty (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks for the reply Bobby!
I was just wondering because the black and white is so pronounced and the little red stripes look cool but I thought most I'd seen had more red and less of the other colors which is what prompted me to question. I hope to be able to get it probed to find out what sex it is so I can get a mate for it, of course.
I REALLY wanted one of the "Extremes" but this one was close by, delivered to the house with MVB, several different vitamins, pro-biotic, 3 1/2 bags of cypress mulch(you can't get it in Utah unless you special order it and it AIN'T $2 like back home!), frozen food:day old quail, fuzzy mice, pinkies, papaya, mango- hide log, a tiny breeder group of hissers and some other stuff for.... $160!!!! :shock: SO, yep, I got the red one! LOL!
It's pretty tame too. Calmest lizard I have now for sure!
Thanks again!


----------



## Beasty (Sep 11, 2008)

Here's a lil better pic.


----------



## VARNYARD (Sep 13, 2008)

looks like a 110% red.


----------



## Beasty (Sep 13, 2008)

Schweet! Red it is then!! 
I looked around since posting and found a few pix of reds resembling this one so I think you are correct. Now just to figure it male or female so I can get the corresponding mate! 8) 
What is it with this color? Now I have a "pro" telling me my red Ackies are not red Vaa but Vab, "yellow" or a hybrid of the two. I bought them as red but the price was that of yellows.:evil: No good! They still rock though. Got to be the coolest little monitors I've had. And that's sayin' a lot! I've been doin' the herp thing since 1993.


----------



## VARNYARD (Sep 14, 2008)

I look at the feet in the high contrast reds, if this animal is out of high contast adults it is a female. However, with normal red parents, the feet are not red on the males.


----------



## laurarfl (Oct 19, 2008)

What? Splain that to me again! If the parents are normal reds, then the males do not have red feet?

Remember the little red I got from you? I'm getting a real nice shed out of him now and he's really red (feet, too). What do you think he'll look like as an adult? He won't be as red as Fire, will he?

(sorry if I hijacked your thread)


----------



## laurarfl (Oct 19, 2008)

WOW, posting went crazy, sorry.


----------



## hollisterbebe808 (Oct 21, 2008)

GORGEOUS!!


----------

